# camo dipped recurve......WOW



## ky_longbow (Jul 27, 2009)

got my Lewis Hollow recurve back today, had it camo dipped by Lonnie at precision hydrographics.....
predator brown, he also dipped the kwikee hood for me......WOW!!!


----------



## Necedah (Jul 27, 2009)

That is really nice!!! 
What is the cost and how do I get in touch with Precision Hydrographics?

Dave


----------



## irocz2u (Jul 27, 2009)

careful  might  lossit  if  you set  it  down  nice  bow


----------



## ky_longbow (Jul 27, 2009)

Necedah said:


> That is really nice!!!
> What is the cost and how do I get in touch with Precision Hydrographics?
> 
> Dave



www.camodip.net
cost varies from 1 piece or 3 piece takedown


----------



## robert carter (Jul 27, 2009)

Mighty purty bow. How you like them gold tipsRC


----------



## ky_longbow (Jul 27, 2009)

RC- i like the goldtips , but this curve does prefer easton XX75 's in 2018......with a WW , 125 snuffer or magnus 125 4 bld out front......


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 27, 2009)

oooooh. i like it. i'm gonna visit that site right now.


----------



## GeorgiaHunter (Jul 27, 2009)

Man that looks great, I just done one with air brush paint and thought it looked great but nothing like that.


----------



## Night Wing (Jul 28, 2009)

That's a great camo job. Loved the photo of the bow next to the tree.


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 28, 2009)

Does anyone have a bow that has been dipped for awhile?  How does that system hold up to daily shooting?  Looks Good!!


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 28, 2009)

looks good man


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jul 28, 2009)

I had a recurve done in ADVANTAGE (tm) at DURACOAT (tm) in Columbus,  GA in 1999.  It held up for a long time. But after 5 or 6 seasons of dragging it thru the woods and shooting it,  it started to chip and flake at the fade outs where the bow is highly stressed.  Handle/riser section has held up nicely.  I'm thinking of having her re-done if the film they are using now is more durable and flexible....


----------

